# New Design 12" Camel Back Straight-edge Casting



## Richard King 2 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello,

I just received my first order of a new design 12" Camelback Straight-edge Casting.  It has 2 dovetail angles on it.  One side is 45 degree's and the other 50 degree's.
If you would like to buy one.  Send me a message.   

I also have castings for 18", 24", 36", 48" and 72" Camel backs.   with and with out dovetail angles 24 to 72" sizes.


----------



## Sdmf5150 (Jun 14, 2018)

Nice! I will be looking forward to getting one in the next few weeks. My wallet is a little light right now


----------

